# Mystery connector on rear of engine...think you can solve it?



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

One end of this two-terminal black connector (standard spring type) is attached to the tranny on the passenger side, and feeds into the wiring harness and also continues on to another black two-terminal connector, only this time it's angled at 90 degrees, so it's unique.

Where exactly does it connect on the back of the engine or tranny?


----------

